# yellow water from wood??



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

So I have this piece of wood that I bought real cheap at the LFS for my planted tank. I had to scrub it cuz it was originally used for reptiles since the guy told me no matter what he did it would not become water logged. 
I have rigged it up in my tank by tying 2 pieces of slate to one end and two regular rocks to the other (and he's right, even after a month or so, if I bumb it and shift those rocks, it floats - even with some of those rocks tied to it!)

Anyway, my tank water has turned a rather yellowish shade. Some of that I'm sure is the algea from the extra lighting for the plants but could most of that yellowness be coming from that piece of wood in the form of tanis?? The pH is actually very high so I'd think it couldn't be that cuz that would lower pH but I can't wrap my head around anything else being the cause of the yellow water.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Its the tannins from the drift wood being released into the water. You should have boiled the driftwood before putting it in the tank.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

The yellowing may be a result of the wood. It's NOT harmful to anything, it just doesn't look great. To get the wood to sink, boiling it would be a good idea not to mention disinfecting it as well~


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, should have boiled it well first, as reptiles have all sorts of nasties that can wipe out a fishtank (and make you very ill).


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

ya u prolly shoulda boiled it but it's too late now. The yellow water wont hurt anything but if you want to get rid of it activated carbon will take it out. Just make sure you replace the carbon like once a week/2 weeks until the water clears because the carbon easily becomes unactivated. I hope you scrubbed it well because boxermom is right reptile crap isn't very good for aquariums


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

oh yeah. I didn't boil it but I definitely scrubbed it very well.


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

No offense, but boil any wood before you put it in the tank! When you boil it you kill possible parasites that are in the wood. You never know!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

You can always soak it in salt water that will remove any parasites. Boiling is nice but if your wood is bigger than a dutch oven then bathtub and some salt is your next best option.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

yup, carbon will take the tannins from your water.


----------



## lashalove (Dec 19, 2006)

Gump said:


> You can always soak it in salt water that will remove any parasites. Boiling is nice but if your wood is bigger than a dutch oven then bathtub and some salt is your next best option.



Pardon the hijack, but how much salt, and is table salt ok? I just got a piece of malaysian driftwood about 20 X 14 soaking in a regular kitchen garbage can(not used for garbage). Thanks, Lasha


----------

